# Club Intrawest



## WBP (Feb 27, 2011)

*Attention Club Intrawest Members*

Club Intrawest Members, please read this carefully:

Funny, I stumbled upon my 1996 post (annotated) below, and my comment (than) about the make-up of the Club's Board of Directors.

Allow me to share the following with you:
The Club Intrawest Board of Directors is comprised of five Club Members. THREE of those Members are EMPLOYEES of Intrawest. TWO of those positions are Independent Director positions (no emplyment relationship between Intrawest and the member), and of significant note, ONE OF THOSE POSITIONS HAS BEEN HELD BY THE SAME PERSON FOR FIFTEEN YEARS. In other words, 50% of the Independent Directors on the Club's Board have held that position for 15 consecutive years (one of the two Independent Directors).

I ask you, given the limited opportunites for Independent Members on the Club Intrawest Board of Directors how the Club and the Board could think or refer to the Club and Board as Member-inclusionary? We, as Members, have been represented by the same person for 15 years. 

Personally, I think this is an atrocity. Further, again my personal opinion, in 16 years of membership, I have never found the Club's leadership to be Member-inclusive or collaborative. For example, the Club has an Advisory Committee. Over the history of that committee, their outcomes have been negligible, the committee member's names (and terms) are unknown, the Committee’s meeting dates and agendas are unknown, and their minutes are no where to be found (the closest thing you will find is a synopsis of issued discussed by the committee (some of those issues have been posted and have not changed in years)) . It is my observation that this is further evidence of the Board being non-inclusive of Members.

I should point out that it took me months of dialogue 14 years ago with two of the Club's former leaders, Jim Gibbons and Barb Jackson, to get details of the Club's Governance posted on the Club's website, and I, personally, find many of those provisions particularly vague.

The deadline for submitting your name as a nominee for the Independent Director position is March 1, 2011. I vigorously encourage you to consider coming forward as a candidate. My personal opinion is that this Board is long overdue for an overhaul (and, by the way, the 15 year Incumbent, may again stand for reelection). See the Club's website for additional details regarding the above.  




William J. Schneiderman said:


> We too are members and just returned from Club Intrawest Whistler.
> .............
> 
> Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years.
> ...


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 27, 2011)

William J. Schneiderman said:


> Club Intrawest Members, please read this carefully:
> 
> Funny, I stumbled upon my 1996 post (annotated) below, and my comment (than) about the make-up of the Club's Board of Directors.
> 
> ...



We have had the pleasure of exchanging into Club Intrawest Whistler.  If Club Intrawest is for sale, I hope the HGVC aquires them.


----------



## WBP (Mar 4, 2011)

Any Club Intrawest members reading this BB?


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 5, 2011)

William J. Schneiderman said:


> Any Club Intrawest members reading this BB?



You betcha!


----------



## WBP (Mar 6, 2011)

smbrannan said:


> You betcha!



I'm very surprised by either the limited participation by Club Intrawest members on TUG or the lack of engagement on this issue.


----------



## middleoforchid (Mar 8, 2011)

What should we do then?

Angela


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2011)

There are some Club Intrawest members who are also TUG members.  The fact that all there hasn't been a lot of responce to this thread doesn't mean that we don't care who is on the CI board just that we may not think there is much of a chance that we can effect the election of board members.


----------



## ciarabc (May 4, 2011)

*Club Intrawest - spins everything*

I had the opportunity to speak for almost an hour today to a Club Intrawest supervisor in Vancouver.  It prompted me to look into information online about Club Intrawest.  I have found that there priority is to sell memberships.  They are part of ARDA which is a lobbyist group for the vacation ownership/timeshare industry.  

I don't believe they are interested in what their members have to say.  I would like to be able to access RCI directly and book my vacations instead of spending hours on the phone with a Member Services representative from CI who I have found in the past does not have correct information.  For some reason CI has an agreement with RCI that RCI will not assist CI members in any way.  Members from other affiliated clubs with RCI have the ability to contact RCI directly and book online.  

I wonder if our Member Services representative has ever tried to book an RCI property.


----------

